

Java mixed-mode flame graphs - brendangregg
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/07/java-in-flames.html

======
gopalv
This is neat, pretty much exactly what I need to narrow down the syscalls off
the runs.

For those who want to try it without patching Java, the FramePointer fix is in
the preview jdk8u60 (SRPMs on rawhide).

I've got an additional bit added to perf-map-agent, which I need to clean up
and submit upstream.

I needed an objdump which worked off the JIT stream for my "perf top" timing,
so here's a stop-and-slice dumper using gdb

[https://github.com/t3rmin4t0r/perf-map-
agent/blob/master/jit...](https://github.com/t3rmin4t0r/perf-map-
agent/blob/master/jit-objdump.sh)

That has produced some otherwise invisible lock-prefix instructions which I'd
have missed otherwise (like ByteArrayInputStream::read).

------
possnfiffer
It's great to see all the work done on Flame Graphs. What a great way to tune
and debug your systems.

I first heard about Flame Graphs on BSDNow.tv in your Interview.
[http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2014_11_26-8000000_mogofoo-
ops](http://www.bsdnow.tv/episodes/2014_11_26-8000000_mogofoo-ops)

